# anti/mormon-hunting



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

Ran across this article as I was trying to search for the phone number for the Elberta Dairy. Interesting how the anti's are playing the religion card???? It is kind of old but hadn't heard of it before. Thought some of you may be interested in this anti effort. Here is the link: http://www.vegsource.com/articles/catano_hunting.htm I couldn't find the newspaper article mentioned it had expired.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

What an Idiot!
Does he think that the operators just let the people shoot the birds and leave them to rott? I think not! Every brid shot must be taken home by the hunter. The same thing goes for hunting the church owned "Deseret land and livestock", you shoot it, you take it home. Some may consider it sport hunting, some may consider it meat hunting, and some may call it a little of both.
I'm a mormon, I hunt, whoopidie doo da day!!! Everything I shoot I take home and eat (Except for a few jacks). It's a lot cheaper for me to buy a hunting license and get my own meat, then to go out and buy meat at the store. 90% of the meat I eat is elk meat. It's a lot better for you than beef and I love the taste. What's wrong with going out and taking the oportunity to harvest an animal for your family to eat and having a great outdoor experience while your at it? I imagine that all those early prophets in the BOM hunted for fun as well as food. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a Mormon and hunting.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

As long as it's done in moderation.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Since the LDS Church owns and has owned many livestock and poultry ranches in several states and uses that meat as part of their welfare program (Deseret brand), and this vegetarian doesn't address that as an issue, what he is basically saying is that it's ok to harvest animals just as long as it's necessary for survival and we don't take any pleasure in doing it!

Well, the venison in my freezer is getting a little low, and sitting on that treestand in bad weather all day is miserable, so I guess I'm good to go on my two elk permits, my deer permit and my cow moose permit. It's an unholy task, but somebody's gotta do it!!!


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I am with ya ELK! Some one has to do it! 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

There will always be someone complaining about hunting.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Nueces said:


> There will always be someone complaining about hunting. [/quote
> (The following post is not LDS Church approved nor has it been reviewed by the LDS Church, and is my opinion only.)
> 
> Yes, but this person is also ridiculing the church, pretending to be some kind of church authority, soliciting members and non-members to his questionable cause and to do his dirty work by confronting church officials about what he considers a church error, preaching false church doctrine (vegetarianism), maligning the then current prophet, Pres Hinkley, and using his church membership (if he still has it) to promote a personal agenda. Any one of those offenses call for church discipline and possible excommunication. My concern isn't necessarily the effect his efforts will have on hunters, even Mormon hunters, although he may persuade a few, my concern is for those who may not want to investigate or have anything to do with the Church because of it's "error".
> ...


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I know several members that would, by anyone's standards, be considered to be the best kind of friend, neighbor, or leader. I'ts not my place to make statements for any one of them, but I know that many of these same people are sportsmen. 

I would guess that from an outside perspective the LDS church looks very restrictive and cumbersome as a force which would dictate the life choices of members. This church member bases much of his argument on the commonly known (around here anyway- can anyone say odd drinking laws  ) principle that guides members in our actual diet. No one can stop me from getting my Starbucks or Bud (belgian or not) if I so choose. Yes, my friends and fellow members would ask me not to drink because they know I already chose a path in life where I made a personal commitment to not. Why? Well, to each their own. I am not going to drink, because I don't believe it is in my best short or long term interests. This particular member has decided he isn't going to eat meat at all. This is, however, not core doctrine of the church, and it is his own personal interpretation that he is now trying to apply to others. 

No meal makes this mormon happier than a good sit at Tucanos. Meat 911 baby. :mrgreen: . I do believe moderation is key and my Tucanos example is a good one of straying from something that is healthy. OK, I get that, but the thing is- the church won't spell it out for me and tell me what I can and can't do beside some asterix in fine print. We're individuals living with our own choices in the small villages that are ours. If I needlessly slaughter animals I am going to be the one who deals with it as well as others who suffer. The church doesn't need to tell me that it is "wrong". What good is a moral compass if it is broken? The church gives the foundation that one can choose to build on and the building is left to every individual just like every individual in and out of the church makes their own way through whatever rules and regs have been established for the "greater good." 

I love to hunt, probably won't ever quit. It gives me a sense of respect and love for the animals that I wouldn't have without the experience of pursuing them to begin with. Can't know a man til you've walked in his shoes- holds more true for an animal to which we have little relation. Can't know em til you've walked 200 miles in their trails. This guy has no right to take quotes from people who have held church callings as revelation for everyone else. To suggest that hunting is a less humane way to bring meat to the table than all that meat born in boxes and wrapped with barbed wire is just plain silly. There is no comparison in respect of life and healthy living practices and we ought not need defend ourselves against baseless accusations like this. I hope the church makes no further concessions to the kind of politically correct "tolerance" that has already severely impaired our nation as a whole.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

FYI, the church doesn't own Deseret anymore, they offered it up to the state many many years ago but it was finally sold to a Japanese Gentleman.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If my hunting is the only thing that will keep me out of heaven I am doing ****** good. :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I must be in a famine everyday because I love meat. I had another famine today at my house. I hope this famine keeps going because my freezer is full of meat.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> If my hunting is the only thing that will keep me out of heaven I am doing **** good.


I hope they send me to a place where I get to go hunting. Instead of a bow and arrow or Rifle then maybe I can shoot a lightning bolt from my arse.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

CS, You mean out of your INDEX FINGER!!!! You don't want to be going where lightening bolts come from where you said. Think of what it would take just to get a shot off, and what you would have to eat to get loaded! And you'd miss even more than you do now!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, You mean out of your INDEX FINGER!!!! You don't want to be going where lightening bolts come from where you said. Think of what it would take just to get a shot off, and what you would have to eat to get loaded! And you'd miss even more than you do now!!


Well I hardly ever miss so I guess I would be doing pretty good.


----------



## elksign (Feb 2, 2008)

My personal favorite: D&C 49 18 & 19

18 And whoso forbiddeth to abstain from meats (PETA, Author of the article), that man should not eat the same, is not ordained of God;
19 For, behold, the beasts of the field (Deer, Elk, Pond Donkey, Speed Goat etc.) and the fowls of the air (Pheasant, Chuckar, Coot, Sandhill, Pretty White Swan etc,) and that which cometh from the earth? (or out of the earth Badger, Bear, Pot gut, Yellow Bellied Marmot) is ordained for the use of man for food and for rainment, and that he might have in abundanance. (Go ahead Coyoteslayer fill up that freezer!!! :wink: 
20 Just make sure you eat what you kill or make a nice coat out of it.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Genesis 1
29 And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat. 
30 And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to every thing that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for ameat: and it was so.

Genesis 9
2 And the fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon every beast of the earth, and upon every fowl of the air, upon all that moveth upon the earth, and upon all the fishes of the sea; into your hand are they delivered. 
3 *Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even as the green herb have I given you all things*.

:wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: 

To escape guilt, I prefer to turn the AC down to 58f before ripping into a man sized elk steak. :roll: 

This guy doesn't seem like an evil person, just very opinionated and contrary to what we here at the 'slay the critters' forum believe.


----------



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually, his "beef" seems to be more with the LDS church than about hunting.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

t-horsesgirl said:


> Actually, his "beef" seems to be more with the LDS church than about hunting.


He has lots of nonsensical beefs, but I'm sure fond of his wife! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

She aint talkin bout me. Re read and then read again. Sometimes, sheeesh.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

So what. The shoe still fits. You do in fact have some nonsensical beliefs. I would be happy to provide examples; although, that might backfire on me, because you might know of a few that I have myself; *therefore* (not therefor), I will opt to leave this alone at the moment. Plus, I'm very, very, very fond of your wife...sheesh.  Please bring her back to the mainland man :!:


----------



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Reluctantly coming home tonight.......Aloha to Lanai...


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

t-horsesgirl said:


> Reluctantly coming home tonight.......Aloha to Lanai...


I will be so happy to have you home Dear!  In fact, I'll be happy to pick you up from the airport. Please leave your husband on the Island. :mrgreen:


----------

